
Smile for the Google 3D Mapping Truck - pg
http://www.siliconvalleywatcher.com/mt/archives/2005/06/scoop_stick_you.php
======
JMiao
=)

Wow. I remember hearing a while back that they were introducing 3D mapping
contests on college campuses...guess this works, too.

